# Halloween Thread 🎃 🧵



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

One of our favorite pictures of Oudee! He was all ears!!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

An old one ...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

mmlaverman said:


> View attachment 886066
> 
> 
> One of our favorite pictures of Oudee! He was all ears!!


Awwww. Little sweetie.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ceegee said:


> An old one ...
> View attachment 886068


Awesome. 😅


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Does anyone else like to do costumes for their dogs? We're getting Finn a lion mane for some cute pictures: (not my pic)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

FinnTheFloof said:


> Does anyone else like to do costumes for their dogs? We're getting Finn a lion mane for some cute pictures: (not my pic)
> View attachment 886077


Cute! You need to post the photos when he's dressed up. I have not put costumes on my dogs for Halloween since my first little Shih Tzu. My last Golden was sometimes adorned with a personalized college football jersey. I need to get one for Logan. I do put jingle bells and Santa hats on them for Christmas photos. I love going all out decorating the house for Halloween and dress myself up as a witch every year to match my persona. 🤪 My granddaughters literally believe I use my broom for flying -- only at Halloween.


----------



## Chet’ Barker’ (Nov 8, 2020)

Here’s Chet…our Cowardly Lion.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Chet’ Barker’ said:


> View attachment 886079
> 
> Here’s Chet…our Cowardly Lion.


So cute! Looks like Simba. 😃


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

... double post


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Cute! You need to post the photos when he's dressed up.


I definitely will!


diane0905 said:


> My granddaughters literally believe I use my broom for flying -- only at Halloween.


😂 😂 😂


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

Chet’ Barker’ said:


> View attachment 886079
> 
> Here’s Chet…our Cowardly Lion.


Awww! So cute!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla loves to dress up. She started her modeling a month after we rescued her from Turkey!
Here's a spooky witch.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I have 3 costumes lined up for Beckett LOL. And then this evening i remembered I bought this avocado hat so of course had to try it on. Hoping I can get one tomorrow where he actually looks happy to be dressing up 😂


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JDandBigAm said:


> Marla loves to dress up. She started her modeling a month after we rescued her from Turkey!
> Here's a spooky witch.
> View attachment 886129


Witch Marla looks so cool!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> I have 3 costumes lined up for Beckett LOL. And then this evening i remembered I bought this avocado hat so of course had to try it on. Hoping I can get one tomorrow where he actually looks happy to be dressing up 😂
> View attachment 886130


The avocado made me laugh!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

LA152 said:


> View attachment 886131
> 
> View attachment 886132
> 
> View attachment 886133


Sweet baby! We’ve had painters here forever, so I’m just now going to get to decorate. I just now thought of how Logan will see some of them as toys. My sister’s crafty creations will go up on a higher shelf for sure.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves all the extra attention when we dress her up. She's become quite the diva!
She's not dressed up but while on a walk last fall she stopped to visit chat with this witch.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Coastal Pup said:


> I have 3 costumes lined up for Beckett LOL. And then this evening i remembered I bought this avocado hat so of course had to try it on. Hoping I can get one tomorrow where he actually looks happy to be dressing up 😂
> View attachment 886130


Oh my goodness! Where did you get the avocado hat??


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

JulieCA said:


> Oh my goodness! Where did you get the avocado hat??


hahahah I bought it two years ago at a Spirit Halloween because I needed one for the costume contest at work! It’s for humans, but obviously works for dogs 🤣




__





Avocado Hat - Spirithalloween.com


Do you want to look deliciously funny this Halloween? This avocado hat is the perfect accessory! Slip it over your head and get ready to be the guac of the town!




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have so much fun with our fur babies. Honey loves to play dress up, she knows there's treats involved.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

On par with the millennial dog mom that I am, I made B a ghost costume from an old sheet and took him to a pumpkin patch😂 
Because it’s just holes cut in a sheet, and because he’s tired of all this posing, 10 seconds after this pic he tried to walk to me and ripped the sheet in 3 places LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Silly Honey ready for Halloween....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> View attachment 886200
> 
> Silly Honey ready for Halloween....


So sweet!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

All ready for trick or treating! Which he’s be great at, because he knows lots of tricks and loves treats 😂


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw these free dog breed pumpkin carving patterns this morning. Not sure if we'll have time to carve one but I'd love to see pics if anyone does! Link here


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Since Windy and Breezy’s Dam is named Ripple, Cathy couldn’t resist. Here’s Breezy during a test run. 🙃


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

All hail King Atlas and Princess Ella 😆


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

A few more, I’ve been having too much fun with costumes! Also petco was 30% off and PetSmart was $9.99 for costumes and I’m a sucker for a bargain. The witch and avocado I already had and the ghost was an old sheet so they kind of balance out 😂


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

rosegold said:


> All hail King Atlas and Princess Ella 😆
> View attachment 886581


Ella even looks like she’s sitting all proper and dainty like a princess 👸


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, enjoying them.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Coastal Pup said:


> Ella even looks like she’s sitting all proper and dainty like a princess 👸


The costumes definitely fit their personalities!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> A few more, I’ve been having too much fun with costumes! Also petco was 30% off and PetSmart was $9.99 for costumes and I’m a sucker for a bargain. The witch and avocado I already had and the ghost was an old sheet so they kind of balance out 😂
> View attachment 886583
> 
> View attachment 886584
> ...


I'm just glad mustard was the condiment of choice.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey makes us smile. She loves the attention when we play dress up with her!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey makes us smile. She loves the attention when we play dress up with her!
> View attachment 886587
> View attachment 886588


Her expression in the. 2nd photo had me laughing this morning......


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

rosegold said:


> All hail King Atlas and Princess Ella 😆
> View attachment 886581


They are looking so royal!


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Halloween from Logan! He told me we should call this a Warlock photo and he deserves a treat for putting up with my shenanigans. 🎃 👻


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

A few more. I’m supposed to be preparing chili. 😂


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> A few more. I’m supposed to be preparing chili. 😂
> 
> View attachment 886629
> 
> ...


omg the wig and the broom!!!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Air Bud! He hated the shoes and was scared of the basketball at first


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Trick or treat?! Georgie is both very tricky (naughty) and a treat at 10 months old! 🎃👻👹🧡


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> omg the wig and the broom!!!!


It’s my costume from Halloween a few years ago. 😅


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> View attachment 886647
> 
> Air Bud! He hated the shoes and was scared of the basketball at first


He’s so cute!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

Phoebe the mermaid.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Phoebe should be worried. 😅


----------

